# Television



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have netcom as my internet provider 6 meg 34 euro pm , I have a mygica android box , I cannot get through one programme without it buffering every 4 or 5 mins , for all you techies out there is it the internet provider or the android box that is at fault , just want to watch one programme in its entirety ! Especially the footy


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Not sure if Netcom do this, but my provider (NTV) allow me to watch the channels through their website via my laptop. If your provider offers this, then you could see if it buffers via your laptop. Should allow you to figure out if its your Android box or not.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Everyone we know who has android boxes seems to have problems with buffering.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Everyone we know who has android boxes seems to have problems with buffering.


Thats why we also have a MAG


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica , I'm looking into a MAG box in the morning


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> Thanks Veronica , I'm looking into a MAG box in the morning


Just saw this thread, Alan, and just thought I would say that - with a not very fast Android box - we rarely (if at all) get buffering. Buffering is caused by so many things and my good friend, John, has been complaining for months that his Mag 250 buffers every time he wants to watch the soccer on TV.

The set-up on the box is important and also the version of Kodi you are using. But one of the great ways to avoid buffering is to have a wired connection (as many boxes have weak wifi). We couldn't connect from our router as our telephone point is in a peculiar place and I bought a couple of Powerline adapters. This basically uses your electrical wiring as an Ethernet cable. Result - 100% better than wireless.

In any event, if you want to avoid buying another box, then do get in touch. Android is a good and flexible system (but you have to occasionally "tinker under the hood") and gives you access through addons like Phoenix and Genesis to films and TV series from the beginning of time (or so it seems).

Your internet speed is fine (I assume you have tested it) as it only really needs 2-3 Mb to watch TV supplied by the likes of NTV (our supplier). The other thing is that if you subscribe to NTV using an Android box it will cost you €14,95 a month, whereas with the Mag 250 it costs €29,95 a month. Think of all the brandy sours the difference will pay for


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wanted to add that with my Android Box, which I got for £50 pounds on Amazon, I have no issues with buffering unless my internet is playing up (which is rare) in which case I have issues with everything and not just the TV.

With that Android Box, I have the UK Premium Package with NTV at 14.95 / month and I also bought a 1 year subscription with OnTapp TV for 20 euros / year so that I have user-friendly EPG.

You definetly need to hard-wire the Android Box with an Ethernet Cable - even with a strong wireless connection, it adds 40-50 milliseconds of latency to things even at the best of times which might not seem like much, but it can lead to buffering, especially if there are a lot of other devices connected wirelessly to your router.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> Just saw this thread, Alan, and just thought I would say that - with a not very fast Android box - we rarely (if at all) get buffering. Buffering is caused by so many things and my good friend, John, has been complaining for months that his Mag 250 buffers every time he wants to watch the soccer on TV.
> 
> The set-up on the box is important and also the version of Kodi you are using. But one of the great ways to avoid buffering is to have a wired connection (as many boxes have weak wifi). We couldn't connect from our router as our telephone point is in a peculiar place and I bought a couple of Powerline adapters. This basically uses your electrical wiring as an Ethernet cable. Result - 100% better than wireless.
> 
> ...


I must say I gladly pay the extra NTV cost 39,90 because we also have Russian and Scandinavian channels, to avoid the fuss we have had we three different Android boxes. I consider my self quite computer skilled but have never had any luck with the boxes.
If I want to look at something outside the NTV I can always use the browser in it or use Kodi on my laptop, but it is very rare I have that need. The NTV Ultimate package we have is more then enough


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I've had the mag 250 box on all day and not any buffering , unless I had a dodgy mygica box , I'm going to go with mag 250 box , I will just have to cut down on the brandy sours


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> I will just have to cut down on the brandy sours




Wash your mouth out carbolic soap and water!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We originally bought the Minix android and use it to watch the films that are currently being released in the cinemas and after buying the box it is free.

We upgraded to a Mag 250 to be able to watch TV when it suits us and for ease of watching Formula 1 racing but most days it isn't even turned on - and we're paying for the service!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Here at the Shaw Estate we are able to watch live TV, downloaded films and programs and streamed content using either Smart TV, tablet or laptop.

No boxes, no charges, it's all free.

We win!!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Here at the Shaw Estate we are able to watch live TV, downloaded films and programs and streamed content using either Smart TV, tablet or laptop.
> 
> No boxes, no charges, it's all free.
> 
> We win!!!


The smart tv is that same as the box, but the box is much cheaper. Same with laptop and tablet.

I can also watch all the free content, I don't download films because they take a lot of space and are traceable, streaming is better.

I pay because many of the channels I want you can't get for free. And the paid providers seem to have a more stable content.

The most interesting part is to see how long this is allowed to continue. The copyright owners get more and more skilled to stop it


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Unless you want to watch Sky TV over the Internet there is really no need to subscribe to a "provider"' A Smart TV just has the convenience of Having the "box" built in..when he time comes I will probably upgrade..watching TV on a computer or tablet is I tend to find rather unfulfilling, unless you have an Apple TV and stream from your IPad to your main TV. For me at least there are plenty of Free to View Channels out there...including the mainstream UK TV ones...films and boxed sets. I am afraid we are all at the mercy of the Internet and the vagaries of the medium, hence the buffering etc...the Internet is hardly "Hard Wired". The main advantage of the MAG Box is probably the fact you subscribe to a service provider who delivers the service from a Server Farm where they have "harvested" the channels they provide, some legally...and some illegally..(SKY), but I imagine communicating with this central server farm will generally be more stable than using an Android Solution. I understand CYTA are carrying out improvements to the network in Cyprus which may improve the situation.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Unless you want to watch Sky TV over the Internet there is really no need to subscribe to a "provider"' A Smart TV just has the convenience of Having the "box" built in..when he time comes I will probably upgrade..watching TV on a computer or tablet is I tend to find rather unfulfilling, unless you have an Apple TV and stream from your IPad to your main TV. For me at least there are plenty of Free to View Channels out there...including the mainstream UK TV ones...films and boxed sets. I am afraid we are all at the mercy of the Internet and the vagaries of the medium, hence the buffering etc...the Internet is hardly "Hard Wired". The main advantage of the MAG Box is probably the fact you subscribe to a service provider who delivers the service from a Server Farm where they have "harvested" the channels they provide, some legally...and some illegally..(SKY), but I imagine communicating with this central server farm will generally be more stable than using an Android Solution. I understand CYTA are carrying out improvements to the network in Cyprus which may improve the situation.


I seem to be able to watch all the Sky channels I've needed for free.

A Smart TV is not just the same as having the box built in although in time it may be. It is an inferior solution as the ability to load all the apps of your choice is restricted and various other legality restrictions are applied. Ultimately a separate box is more versatile.

Watching TV via laptops need not be unfulfilling if you can connect the laptop to your TV via an HDMI cable or in the case of downloaded content you can cast directly to a suitable TV via WiFi if using Windows 10. Certain Android tablet streaming programs will also allow you to cast the image over WiFi.

Clearly we all have our own favourite methods and the number of options is rather large which is why there is no definitive answer.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Unless you want to watch Sky TV over the Internet there is really no need to subscribe to a "provider"' A Smart TV just has the convenience of Having the "box" built in..when he time comes I will probably upgrade..watching TV on a computer or tablet is I tend to find rather unfulfilling, unless you have an Apple TV and stream from your IPad to your main TV. For me at least there are plenty of Free to View Channels out there...including the mainstream UK TV ones...films and boxed sets. I am afraid we are all at the mercy of the Internet and the vagaries of the medium, hence the buffering etc...the Internet is hardly "Hard Wired". The main advantage of the MAG Box is probably the fact you subscribe to a service provider who delivers the service from a Server Farm where they have "harvested" the channels they provide, some legally...and some illegally..(SKY), but I imagine communicating with this central server farm will generally be more stable than using an Android Solution. I understand CYTA are carrying out improvements to the network in Cyprus which may improve the situation.


I have no need for an expensive Smart Tv. The MAG for 80€ is more then enough.

As Swede I look for Swedish channels and channels like Discovery, Animal Planet is not available as free ones, not even in English as far as I know. 

As you say, the providers is more stable because how they do it. Most of the intereting channels are illegal


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Don't forget the ongoing subscription Anders...And as Pete points out there are many ways of skinning this particular issue....Pete I would be interested in how you receive Sky CHannels for free...?unles you are hitching" onto a Sky Go account.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Don't forget the ongoing subscription Anders...And as Pete points out there are many ways of skinning this particular issue....Pete I would be interested in how you receive Sky CHannels for free...?unles you are hitching" onto a Sky Go account.


If I wanted the same channels in UK or Germany or Sweden, I have had to pay for them. I did so in Germany without protest. In my opinion it is right, why should others pay for you? In this case NTV get the money and that is not optimal, but at least they pay for one subscription somewhere


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Don't forget the ongoing subscription Anders...And as Pete points out there are many ways of skinning this particular issue....Pete I would be interested in how you receive Sky CHannels for free...?unles you are hitching" onto a Sky Go account.


Viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE gives Sky Sports 1-5 and F1 and Sky News Live which covers my needs.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for that Pete, Much the same as Expat TV and Filmon for the free to view, free sports channels are a bonus but not sure I like the idea of registering though. Anders You have a point in regard to a "TV Licence" and subscription fees are a contraversal area which I am sure is taxing the legitimate providers although I suspect NTV are not paying anyone anything for the use of their programming.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Thanks for that Pete, Much the same as Expat TV and Filmon for the free to view, free sports channels are a bonus but not sure I like the idea of registering though. Anders You have a point in regard to a "TV Licence" and subscription fees are a contraversal area which I am sure is taxing the legitimate providers although I suspect NTV are not paying anyone anything for the use of their programming.


That can be so. I can't see the controversial about it. Someone has to pay, otherwise there will be no content to show. Commercial content providers will not be interested if there is no profit in it. And with the prices fex FIFA charge for the rights to show WC I understand them.

You are right that NTV or any other provider in this group pay anything. We know that is illegal and that is why I can't complain when channels disappear now and then.

All this providers market their service with 1 month contracts. Why not sell 12 months cheaper and lock in the customer. No, because they know that they can be shut down next week and don't want to risk angry customers wanting their money back


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Thanks for that Pete, Much the same as Expat TV and Filmon for the free to view, free sports channels are a bonus but not sure I like the idea of registering though.


I'm not sure what you mean by registering. I've not registered for anything.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

When I went into the "sports" tab, it informed me I could not view as a guest and had to create an account.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> When I went into the "sports" tab, it informed me I could not view as a guest and had to create an account.


Very strange. There's nothing like that when I load viewtelly.com nor is there any place to register or login.

I can't explain it.

Pete


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a technophobe and also new to life in Cyprus so no doubt there are holes in my argument but all I want to do is continue to watch UK tv channels, am happy to pay for the privilege and would welcome a legal and consistent viewing service. Why can't the "tv powers that be" come up with something for this market ?????


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mapa said:


> I am a technophobe and also new to life in Cyprus so no doubt there are holes in my argument but all I want to do is continue to watch UK tv channels, am happy to pay for the privilege and would welcome a legal and consistent viewing service. Why can't the "tv powers that be" come up with something for this market ?????


Part of the reason is wrapped up in copyright and region based contracts that define where TV companies can show programs. Don't forget that a large proportion of programs are not owned by the broadcasting companies but are purchased for showing only in certain areas. This ensures the owning company can earn money selling them elsewhere. It is similar to the situation where Amazon won't deliver certain goods to Cyprus because they do not have distribution rights here and another company does.

"TV powers that be" is certainly not an entity but a series of different companies each operating to their own business model so a one-size solution cannot be found.

Because of the complexity of the situation it would be surprising if a comprehensive legal rebroadcasting solution could ever be found. I doubt that any of the existing companies are acting legally over the range of channels they are re-broadcasting.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Because of the complexity of the situation it would be surprising if a comprehensive legal rebroadcasting solution could ever be found. I doubt that any of the existing companies are acting legally over the range of channels they are re-broadcasting.
> 
> Pete


Entirely agree, Pete.

When we lived in the UK, we subscribed to both Sky and Virgin for TV programmes. I did not ask (nor worry about) whether either company paid for broadcasting rights for the individual programmes we accessed. That is one reason why I have absolutely no worries about accessing programmes via NTV. It's a good service, for which I pay £14.95 per month. Whether NTV actually pay to broadcast what they currently broadcast, is really up to them - as with Sky, Virgin and all the others.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Entirely agree, Pete.
> 
> When we lived in the UK, we subscribed to both Sky and Virgin for TV programmes. I did not ask (nor worry about) whether either company paid for broadcasting rights for the individual programmes we accessed. That is one reason why I have absolutely no worries about accessing programmes via NTV. It's a good service, for which I pay £14.95 per month. Whether NTV actually pay to broadcast what they currently broadcast, is really up to them - as with Sky, Virgin and all the others.


I must say it is naive to compare Sky and Virgin with NTV. Sky and Virgin for sure pay for their broadcasts, NTV don't. If NTV paid, the package prices would be so high, that noone would pay the price

All of this providers work the same way. The subscribe for different paid packages, mostly satellite, lead the stream into a server, compress the stream and the offer it to customers who connect to their server. They don`t offer the service in the country of origin, because there it can be easily traced. They have a subscription in each interesting country and can this way offer also american package, scandinavian package etc. Ofc they do the same with free channels 

This is as illegal as Piratebay or any other torrent server. The problem is that it is much harder to prove when something is streamed and not downloaded. But in US there is now courtcases where the endusers are fined 10000 $ for using these providers. I am sure this will come also in Europe, but Cyprus will not be the first country.

Interesting article about the subject

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/mar/07/tv-live-streaming


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I must say it is naive to compare Sky and Virgin with NTV. Sky and Virgin for sure pay for their broadcasts, NTV don't. If NTV paid, the package prices would be so high, that noone would pay the price
> 
> All of this providers work the same way. The subscribe for different paid packages, mostly satellite, lead the stream into a server, compress the stream and the offer it to customers who connect to their server. They don`t offer the service in the country of origin, because there it can be easily traced. They have a subscription in each interesting country and can this way offer also american package, scandinavian package etc. Ofc they do the same with free channels
> 
> ...


 
I can assure you Anders, I am not naive. 

You missed entirely the point I was trying to make, and yet in another sense you proved it by claiming that "for sure" Sky and Virgin pay for their broadcasts and NTV don't". How do you know this "for sure"? Have you actually seen the Sky or Virgin licences, or like everyone else do you just assume (as indeed I do) that they have them? How can you be so sure that NTV does not have a licence? Because of the price? If that was the case, then should we start to suspect that when Sky or Virgin or any other provider competitively reduce their price that something illegal is going on? 

When you buy from a shop do you ask to see a copy of their trading licence? For sure, I would say that you don't. The same applies for NTV. Streaming from the Internet is not illegal for the person watching the stream (unless of course, the content itself is banned). NTV streams programmes and watching them is as illegal as watching YouTube videos whose provenance is not known - ie it is NOT illegal. The illegality comes into play when providers do not pay their dues. That is not my problem. I pay mine.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

This story was 3 years ago, but worth reading because of the implications and the issues that arise:

Pub landlady Karen Murphy wins TV football court case - BBC News

_Ms Murphy has spent six years fighting a prosecution for showing live football at the Red White and Blue pub without a Sky subscription. Instead of using Sky, on which it costs £700 a month to see Premier League matches, she used the Greek TV station Nova, which has the rights to screen the games in Greece, and which cost her £800 a year. She took her fight for the right to use the cheaper provider to the European Court of Justice (ECJ) which ruled in October 2011 that having an exclusive system was "contrary to EU law".

The High Court in London on Friday ruled that Karen Murphy's appeal over using the decoder to bypass controls over match screening must be allowed_


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I can assure you Anders, I am not naive.
> 
> You missed entirely the point I was trying to make, and yet in another sense you proved it by claiming that "for sure" Sky and Virgin pay for their broadcasts and NTV don't". How do you know this "for sure"? Have you actually seen the Sky or Virgin licences, or like everyone else do you just assume (as indeed I do) that they have them? How can you be so sure that NTV does not have a licence? Because of the price? If that was the case, then should we start to suspect that when Sky or Virgin or any other provider competitively reduce their price that something illegal is going on?
> 
> When you buy from a shop do you ask to see a copy of their trading licence? For sure, I would say that you don't. The same applies for NTV. Streaming from the Internet is not illegal for the person watching the stream (unless of course, the content itself is banned). NTV streams programmes and watching them is as illegal as watching YouTube videos whose provenance is not known - ie it is NOT illegal. The illegality comes into play when providers do not pay their dues. That is not my problem. I pay mine.


Do you REALLY think that a company like Sky or any other commercial provider would send something that they have no license for? If they did, the owner would claim huge damages and fines. 

We can fight about the legality but we will not come to an agreement so it is useless. Time will tell. What I believe will happen is that the authorities will start confiscate the servers, it has already been done for Sweden's biggest provider. The problem with this is that most of this companies have their servers in countries like Russia

I use it, fully aware that it is illegal. Also aware that it can stop tomorrow.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Do you REALLY think that a company like Sky or any other commercial provider would send something that they have no license for?


No, I don't REALLY think that, Anders. My whole point is that, as with NTV, I don't KNOW it and as my post suggests I continue to ASSUME that they all have licences, unless proven otherwise.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

There was a series of interesting posts on "another forum" some months ago about the legality and morality of NTV's offering. One fool contacted Sky directly to ask whether they were aware that NTV was offering Sky channels for a subscription. Allegedly Sky replied they had never heard of a company called NTV.

A second member of that forum contacted NTV to ask what would happen if Sky took action to stop them broadcasting their channels outside the UK. The alleged response was that there was a Plan B, and a Plan C ... and that customers should not worry.

Interestingly some of the "this is illegal" brigade (on "another forum"), who were subsequently banned, have reappeared and now tell everyone how marvellous NTV is. Beware - there are hypocrites amongst us


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> There was a series of interesting posts on "another forum" some months ago about the legality and morality of NTV's offering. One fool contacted Sky directly to ask whether they were aware that NTV was offering Sky channels for a subscription. Allegedly Sky replied they had never heard of a company called NTV.
> 
> A second member of that forum contacted NTV to ask what would happen if Sky took action to stop them broadcasting their channels outside the UK. The alleged response was that there was a Plan B, and a Plan C ... and that customers should not worry.
> 
> Interestingly some of the "this is illegal" brigade (on "another forum"), who were subsequently banned, have reappeared and now tell everyone how marvellous NTV is. Beware - there are hypocrites amongst us


Ofc they have not heard of a company situated in Mexico and with a estimated value of 40000 $

Another of the companies are TvCatchup. They write like this

Anyone believe it

"TVCatchup is an internet television service for viewing certain UK channels from free-to-air digital terrestrial and satellite broadcasters live without the use of a television receiver. The service re-broadcasts BBC, ITV, Channel 4, Channel 5 and free to air Sky channels. Initially the legality of the service was questioned causing it to be suspended. The service was relaunched minus the network PVR functionality offering a roster of TV channels upon free registration. As the service permits the viewing of live television channels a TV licence is required. The service is only accessible in the United Kingdom and the website has stringent monitoring facilities that they use to detect and block multiple accesses from the same IP address as well as proxy and VPN access. The service is funded by advertising, with a pre-roll advertisement preceding the live channel stream."


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Not me Martin, my views regarding NTV or other like providers have not changed one bit.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Hudswell said:


> Not me Martin, my views regarding NTV or other like providers have not changed one bit.


Not unless your forum nickname is *e*f*r*y* and you have been banned from a certain forum we all occasionally look at but never mention :juggle:


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

If it is Geoffery you are on about then I have not seen him here...and I see no reason why we should not mention *************************************************...seems a tad childish to me.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Other forums are full of people who are quick to pick an argument or take a contrary point of view, and then - when the wind direction changes - they alter direction. Such is life in Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> Other forums are full of people who are quick to pick an argument or take a contrary point of view, and then - when the wind direction changes - they alter direction. Such is life in Cyprus.


Such is life in the world, it is human nature


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Veronica..Competing services....I would have suggested complementary....I must admit to being a little surprised..but hey ho...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hardly complementary, all they do is fight on those forums


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

A little unfair, there are a lot of good people on the forums here in Cyprus, many cross over and post on them all, some under different guises....of course there are a few that are antagonistic...hey having been go banned from two sites...(purely conflict with site owners I may add) I may be one of them! But I have gleaned an awful lot of information from various sites prior to and after moving here and continue to do so...and I do enjoy a decent debate....Cyprus related or not.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Must agree with Hudswell about finding useful information. Apart from one site I resigned from last year (when the issue of tides was debated) I subscribe to many forums in Cyprus and overseas and am still in contact with many on-line friends I have made over the years.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> A little unfair, there are a lot of good people on the forums here in Cyprus, many cross over and post on them all, some under different guises....of course there are a few that are antagonistic...hey having been go banned from two sites...(purely conflict with site owners I may add) I may be one of them! But I have gleaned an awful lot of information from various sites prior to and after moving here and continue to do so...and I do enjoy a decent debate....Cyprus related or not.


Of course many forums give good information. To say that only one forum is good is pompous


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This forum is starting to sound like the other main forums!!!!










Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No one said only this forum is good. I often find articles of interest and get involved with discussions on other forums.
However the rules of this forum forbid other forums to be named as they are competing so I was simply doing my job by deleting a post that named some of them.

Now can we please get back to the topic of this thread or I will close it.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

My apologies Veronica, I didn't realise that point was in the T&C of the site.


----------

